# Nice Thighs



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Chicken thighs kick the crap out of chicken breasts. ZERO comparison.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They look great! But, I don't know why neither my cats or the feral cats will eat them. Probably, something in the fat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> How can a fellow say no when a girl offers nice split thighs to grill with BBQ sauce. After all, i remember a nice pan of hot rolls to go with those.



Careful! You can't allude to any kind of "congress." :whistling2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My main man would love this...thighs are his favorite.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> My main man would love this...thighs are his favorite.


What Nikki said. 

And I know she'll beat me up for that. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> How can a fellow say no when a girl offers nice split thighs to grill with BBQ sauce. After all, i remember a nice pan of hot rolls to go with those.


Where's the slappy, you need it for that SS. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like the breasts.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> Chicken thighs kick the crap out of chicken breasts. ZERO comparison.


Every day. Any day. Always.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Most men like dark meat! My guy cooks up a bunch of thighs, freezes
them and takes them out to eat for a snack.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I get excited every time I see this thread title.


On a serious note, we eat more thighs around here than any other part. They can be subbed into most recipes that call for breasts.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> I like breasts.


Fixed it for you. No need to thank me. :wink2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> On a serious note, we eat more thighs around here than any other part. They can be subbed into most recipes that call for breasts.


I buy them frozen at Costco. Boneless and skinless. For a quick meal I take a few out and thaw them. Then dry them off real good, season them and saute in olive oil for a few minutes on each side.
They are great! They are easy. 
Make a starch and a veggie and dinner is on the table.
They make one heck of a sandwich too.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The boss likes them with the skin on so I have to debone them myself.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

LS-6 said:


> Fixed it for you. No need to thank me. :wink2:


That too, thanks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now I’m going to have to buy some of those and cook them. I think I’ve led a very narrow minded existence where food is concerned


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> My main man would love this...thighs are his favorite.


TK you should post your Chicken Francese recipe with pics that you posted at the old place.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, are you sure it was at the old place and not here?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/chicken-francese-653121/


----------

